# know of any land



## MATTY DOG (Apr 7, 2005)

that is for sale in southern ohio. just looking for a few acres for a hunting camp. would be nice if it had public land around. thinking of the athens, washington, adams county.


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Bought my property 9 yrs. ago, when it was still cheap, through a realty company in Monroe county. See signs around the area from time to time and they have a website, www.swisslands.com . The actual owner of the land was a timber company that bought it from the original owner, they timbered it and resold it for less than they paid. I would have liked to have land that wasn't timbered after seeing what they pay for mature trees now, but the price was right at the time. If I was to buy land today I would do the same if cost was an issue, or buy land with mature hardwoods (cherry especially) and regain some cost with getting it timbered. Just my 2 cents and good luck!


----------



## MATTY DOG (Apr 7, 2005)

The Information


----------



## JLE (Oct 4, 2005)

MATTY DOG said:


> that is for sale in southern ohio. just looking for a few acres for a hunting camp. would be nice if it had public land around. thinking of the athens, washington, adams county.


MD, 
Not exactly southern Ohio, but you may check with 10gauge over at Ohiosportsman.com, he has some land and a trailer in Morgan County for sale.

http://www.ohiosportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7628

JLE


----------

